# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Opticians Association of PA Convention 10/12-14

## Bev Heishman

The OAP invites you all to attend our exciting 62nd Annual Meeting and Convention in the heart of Pennsylvania Tourism Country at the Best Western Eden Resort, Lancaster, PA on Oct 12-14th.

Education and speaker info is attached.  Hotel # 717-569-6444.

Theme is Hawaiian. Receive a lei on check in!:bbg: 

For more information contact:  
Robin Havenar at rhavenar@teamingassoc.com 



:cheers: 
Bev Heishman, Convention Chair

----------

